# Wacker Nueson Paint code???



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone ever paint any Wacker stuff and know a paint code for any major brand of paint? 
Or: Wacker part number for paint?

Thanks


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Try Keystone Automotive http://www.lkqcorp.com/


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Camden;1470439 said:


> Try Keystone Automotive http://www.lkqcorp.com/


Thanks Camden, I'll check it out.

Say there's a Tennant on CL you might like (355)


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

SSS Inc.;1470642 said:


> Say there's a Tennant on CL you might like (355)


Thanks for the tip...that's an absolute steal. I would never sell my 355 that cheap. Someone's going to get a heck of a deal on that machine.


----------

